# another awesome vid



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Look what I ran into during my last visit to the Menagerie 

almost didn't get my phone out in time to catch this Fire Red Molt


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice....but why is the vid cropped like that ?!?!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Nice....but why is the vid cropped like that ?!?!


iPhone...my bad lol


----------

